# Questions on some old bows



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

I have recently acquired three bows from a family members basement where they have been sitting for decades (Maybe 40 years or so). They appear to be in good shape other than the accumulation of dust and grime. I have a bunch of questions about them but first let me let you know what I have...

Locksley 
Puma 0961 62"
L61-5903 
25XX#-28"

Wing Archery Co. 
Swiftwing 66"
S-3020 
30#

Bear Archery Co
Glass Powered Ranger 5 62"
7W295
(Does not show #)

OK here are some questions about these bows.

Are they worth anything, or in other words should I shoot them and let my kids shoot them or put them on a display shelf somewhere. 

What should I use to clean them up? I am sure soap and water is OK, but is there something stronger I can use to cut through the grime?

I was also curious about the numbers hand written on the limbs. I am pretty sure that the 62" is going to be the length of the string, and the # is going to be the draw weight. What else do they mean?

I took one of them to Bass Pro and had it looked over and they said it should be OK to shoot. That was the Locksley with the 62" draw. I picked up a string (62") for it. What do I need to keep in mind when checking these bows out and making sure they are good to shoot.

I am going to post some pics soon, the Swiftwing has some strange sight attachments.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

the inch measurements are the bows amo lenght. String length will be 3 to 4 inches shorter,usually  you can use the string on the Wing

Make sure its a b50 dacron string NOT fastflight material.

the locksley is 27 lb

the other numbers are serial numbers.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

RRA -

The Locksley was Ben Pearson Econo line, IIRC. Like Dave said, it's 27# and should take a 58-59" 10 or 12 strand DACRON string.

The Swift Wing was Wings middle of the road target bow. It had several versions including a slim-line, Nice shooter. 30#, probably a 62" 10 or 12 strand DACRON string. (Some versions liked high brace heights, luckily mine doesn't.)

Sorry, no first hand experience with the ranger, but ditto on the Dacron thing.

The all seem to be middle of the road type bows and should be decent shooters. You can check eBay for similar models to get the current values. I know there are a number of people looking for lighter weight target/form bows.

Viper1 out.


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

Man, thanks for the quick answers.

More newbie questions... What exactly is amo? Is that an abbreviation? 

When I went to Bass Pro, the kid behind the counter gave me a 62" string, with 16 strands. Looking at the package now, it says it is for a longbow. Do they make specific strings for Longbow or Recurve?

Also, just to make sure I got this right, I need to ask for a string about 3"-4" shorter than the amo length, so for the 62" get a 10-12 strand 58"-59" string. Correct? (Hopefully I am catching on)

Also, why should I opt for a 10-12 strand. Is it because of the age of the bow, or is there another reason. Please school me, this is all new to me. I grew up shooting in camps and what not, but I have never owned a bow before..

All help is appreciated.

ETA: I will be taking the 16 strand back to bass pro to exchange it for a 10-12 strand


----------



## Arcticfox (Aug 3, 2008)

AMO = Archery manufacturers & Merchants organization.


----------



## K31Scout (Sep 17, 2003)

Longbow strings sometimes have smaller end loops because the limbs are not as wide as recurves, hence the longbow specific label, but otherwise they are the same. Make sure the package says it's a Dacron string. Anything else (D97,Fast Flight, 8125, TS1 etc.) will destroy the bow. For the light poundage bows you have 10-12 strand Dacron strings are all you need, strength wise. The 16 strand is for much more powerful bows but will not harm your bow; just slow it down. Pro Bass might not have much of a selection of Dacron strings. Try 3 Rivers Archery or Lancasters Archery online for lots of good Traditional bow stuff.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Gents - 

Just for the record AMO no longer exists, the name was changed to ATA (Archery Trade Organization) years ago. Most people still call it AMO out of habit and the fact that most older bows state an AMO measurement. They set and maintain standards such as how to measure draw length, string lenght, stud and bushing sizes, etc, etc.

BTW- just becasue the standards exist, doesn't mean that evreyone follows them. 

Our friends at Brownell and BYC are now "recommending" 16 stand Dacron string across the board regardless of draw weight. Dumb move, but it's probably easier for bow manufacturers to set their machines to a given number of strands, I guess . Using a 16 strand dacron string on a 30# isn't only over kill, but will guarantee poor arrow nock fit. I use 12 strand dacron string on target bow up to 45 or even 50# and have yet to have one fail, if you check the breaking strength of the material, you'll see it's more than enough. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I know I'd have some interest in the Wing, :wink: so long as it's a righty.
If you decide your going to sell them, give me a shout (PM) on the wing. Hopefully you can do pictures?


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

The kids would kill me if I tried to sell this. I guess you could say they are a family heirloom now. I will post some pics up here today or tomorrow so you can see this stuff. The quiver has a little side pocket with some receipts from Niagra-Wheatfield for some kind of class they attended for 5 bucks. I wish they were dated but I know they are from quite a while ago.

Thanks for all the responses, great forum!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I would'nt sell either. I was just hoping you had a weak moment.


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

red44 said:


> I would'nt sell either. I was just hoping you had a weak moment.


:wink:


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

I know I said I would post some pics, but I haven't gotten that done just yet. 

I did go to outdoor worlds archery section with all three bows to have them checked out. 2 of the 3 failed with some hairline fracture I just didn't see. They recommended that I should not shoot those 2. However, the Wing seems good to go.

I mentioned before that the Wing has 66" on the limb and I was about to order new string from Lancaster but decided I better go measure before I hit that buy button. The measurement is actually 62" when I run a tape from end to end. 

Does this changed anything? Should I still go with the 62" string based on the 66" AMO written on the limb?

Thanks again for your help on the questions...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

RRA - 

Go with a 62" 12 strand B-50 string. Just don't be too surprised if it takes a few twists to get it to tune. Mine is a little past 9.5" with a 61" Each bow will be different, and it's always easier to shorten a string than lengthen it! 

Naturally, I'd opt for an endless loop. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Where were the fractures and what direction were they in, with the limbs, or across the limbs?


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

RRA1251 said:


> I know I said I would post some pics, but I haven't gotten that done just yet.
> 
> I did go to outdoor worlds archery section with all three bows to have them checked out. 2 of the 3 failed with some hairline fracture I just didn't see. They recommended that I should not shoot those 2. However, the Wing seems good to go.
> 
> ...



just in case you are about to get burned, normally when you buy a new string, it states what length of BOW it is intended for, not the actual string length. Some dealer do sell by the real string length though, so confirm what you are getting before you buy. As for the bow, the 66" indicates the length of the bow following the contours of the limbs from string groove to string groove.


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

red44 said:


> Where were the fractures and what direction were they in, with the limbs, or across the limbs?


I am sure my terminology on this is going to be wrong, so bare with me. On one bow, there are hairline type fractures that start at the top of the thick part of the middle and extend into the thin part of the limb. 

On the other bow there are two very small hairline fractures that run along the back side of the string groove on the top limb. They run straight down from the groove just below the very thin part that you put the string loop over.

I will put up some pics of those also, hopefully tonight.


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

Farley said:


> just in case you are about to get burned, normally when you buy a new string, it states what length of BOW it is intended for, not the actual string length. Some dealer do sell by the real string length though, so confirm what you are getting before you buy. As for the bow, the 66" indicates the length of the bow following the contours of the limbs from string groove to string groove.




Man, I wish they would simplify this.


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok here are some pics finally. Let me know what you guys think of the fractures/cracks. I also put a pic of the Wing that checked out ok along with the old Browning sight that was attached to it. I know it is hard to tell while looking at a computer, but let me know what you think...

This picture is the Ranger with the fracture up near to top of the limb where the string grove is.









Second image is of the limb on the ranger:









This is the Locksley Puma limb:









The is the full shot and close up of the Wing:

















And finally this is the browning sight mount:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd welcome a second opinion, but I don't see anything I'd worry about EXCEPT the ones at the limb tips. That's where the second opinion comes in....
In all honesty I'd probably try it, but I don't want to see anyone get hurt on my say-so.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*Older Target Recurves*

Hi RRA1251;
I agree with others that the Bear Ranger (5 = 25# BTW) with the stress cracks at the string grooves is very risky to shoot. That damage can be caused by FastFlight Strings or just lots of use over many years. 

The other two bows are A-1. They should take B-50 Dacron strings in 62" ATA/AMO length (~58 1/2" actual Length) and 66" ATA/AMO length (~62 1/2" actual length) respectively. 12 or 14 Strands is acceptable, with 12 being preferred for these weights. They are available in black or white.
Item #3310006 for $7.99 each. (12 strand is BO right now, 14 is in stock)
12's should be here sometime next week for you.

The sight bracket that you have was made by either Accra or Chek-it in the 60's/early 70's. A dovetail block from either Chek-it or Accra would fit it, but I'd recommend teaching the kids to shoot with a high anchor with the index finger along the cheekbone and sight "instinctively" at the target down past the arrow. I'd recommend either wood, fiberglass or aluminum arrows with feather fletching for them.

Hope that this has helped... Call our techxperts at 800-829-7408 if you have further questions or wish to place an order.

Yours in Archery,
Rob


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi RRA1251;
> I agree with others that the Bear Ranger (5 = 25# BTW) with the stress cracks at the string grooves is very risky to shoot. That damage can be caused by FastFlight Strings or just lots of use over many years.
> 
> The other two bows are A-1. They should take B-50 Dacron strings in 62" ATA/AMO length (~58 1/2" actual Length) and 66" ATA/AMO length (~62 1/2" actual length) respectively. 12 or 14 Strands is acceptable, with 12 being preferred for these weights. They are available in black or white.
> ...


Rob,

Thanks for the response. I see why your company is so highly recommended. I am sending you a PM with some info. Thanks to everyone else for the responses also.

Thanks


----------



## RRA1251 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmmm, seems my edit button has disappeared. I just realized that I mixed up the Locksley and the Bear Ranger. It is actually the Locksley with the stress cracks near the string grooves so it looks like the Bear is still good to shoot.

Thanks again......


----------

